# Kon w Poznaniu



## Rosett

Drodzy polscy foreros,

Co może oznaczać "koń w Poznaniu" w wyrażeniu: "Jucha jest krew, która płynie w żyłach konia w Poznaniu"?
What kind of language is that?

Dziękuję.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Rosett said:


> Drodzy polscy foreros,
> 
> Co może oznaczać "koń w Poznaniu" w wyrażeniu: "Jucha jest krew, która płynie w żyłach konia w Poznaniu"?
> What kind of language is that?
> 
> Dziękuję.


"Jucha" to nazwa krwi, używana o krwi zwierząt, zwłaszcza gwarach (dialektach), nieco już przestarzała,  i o ludzkiej w języku wulgarnym. 
Samo zdanie trudno zrozumieć bez kontekstu, ale może chodz o to, że poznaniacy nadal używają tego słowa na codzień. w odróżnieniu od innych okolic Polski.


----------



## wolfbm1

Rosett said:


> Drodzy polscy foreros,
> 
> Co może oznaczać "koń w Poznaniu" w wyrażeniu: "Jucha jest krew, która płynie w żyłach konia w Poznaniu"?
> What kind of language is that?
> 
> Dziękuję.


Powiedzenie mówiące o ścisłym powiązaniu kogoś albo czegoś - "krew z krwi" - (to w gwarze poznańskiej: "jucha z juchy". 
Podobne powiedzenie "kość z kości" - (to w gwarze poznańskiej: "gnot z gnota".
Dlatego można powiedzieć, że "_jucha to krew, która płynie w żyłach konia w Poznaniu_". Ale na ile to wyrażenie jest dzisiaj popularne w Poznaniu trudno mi powiedzieć, bo tam nie mieszkam.

Wyrazu "jucha" jako krwi zwierzęcej używają prawdopodobnie myśliwi, np.: "_Niedźwiedź broczył juchą_".
Gdy słowo "jucha" jest użyte dla określenia krwi ludzkiej, to zazwyczaj ma bardzo pospolite lub wręcz grubiańskie znaczenie, np.: 
_Dawniej to gonił, kuflami rzucał w piwiarniach, po mordach lał, że aż jucha leciała._"*
Z wyjątkiem, może, tego wyrażenia: "_z nosa ciekla mu jucha"_, które jednak brzmi bardzo pospolicie. Nie wiem czy też w Poznaniu.

*Maciej Sojka. Bogowie Osiedla.


----------



## Rosett

Dziękuję za dokładnie odpowiedzi, bardzo interesujące. Właściwie, ze to coś rodzaju zagadek, wydrukowanych na zatyczkach ot polskich jusów, ciekawe fakty ob okolicach i na wsi polski. Np: "Płynie w żyłach konia w Poznaniu - *Jucha*".

Bardziej interesue mnie "koń w Poznaniu." Dlia czego idzie o koniu, a nie o jakimś innem zwierzęcie?  Rozumiem, ze nie jest jakiś koń metaforyczni, jak np. Koń Trojański, lub rosyjski "koń w palto".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Rosett said:


> Dziękuję za dokładnie odpowiedzi, bardzo interesujące. Właściwie, ze to coś rodzaju zagadek, wydrukowanych na zatyczkach ot polskich jusów, ciekawe fakty ob okolicach i na wsi polski. Np: "Płynie w żyłach konia w Poznaniu - *Jucha*".
> 
> Bardziej interesue mnie "koń w Poznaniu." Dlia czego idzie o koniu, a nie o jakimś innem zwierzęcie?  Rozumiem, ze nie jest jakiś koń metaforyczni, jak np. Koń Trojański, lub rosyjski "koń w palto".


Być moż dlatego, że koń to obecnie jedyne większe zwierzę, które jest znane osobiście ludziom mieszkającym w mieście. Chociaż "osobiście" to też przesada, bo większość i tak widzi konie na filmach lub reportażach telewizyjnych. A może dlatego, że koń jest tradycyjnie najczęściej występującym zwierzęciem w polskich porzekadłach i przysłowiach (obok psa).


----------



## wolfbm1

Rosett said:


> ...  coś rodzaju zagadek, wydrukowanych na zatyczkach ot polskich jusów, ciekawe fakty ob okolicach i na wsi polski. Np: "Płynie w żyłach konia w Poznaniu - *Jucha*".


Nie bardzo rozumiem wyrażenie " na zatyczkach ot polskich jusów". Co znaczą słowa "zatyczka" i "jus"?

"Płynie w żyłach konia w Poznaniu (co to jest?)" to typowe hasło z krzyżówki, czyli zagadki słowno-literowej. 
"Staropolska zupa z krwi (jak się nazywała?)" 
Odpowiedzią  na obydwa hasła jest słowo "jucha".
Wybór końskiej krwi i Poznania dla stworzenia hasła jest prawdopodobnie zupełnie przypadkowy.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Nie bardzo rozumiem wyrażenie " na zatyczkach ot polskich jusów". Co znaczą słowa "zatyczka" i "jus"?
> 
> "Płynie w żyłach konia w Poznaniu (co to jest?)" to typowe hasło z krzyżówki, czyli zagadki słowno-literowej.
> "Staropolska zupa z krwi (jak się nazywała?)"
> Odpowiedzią  na obydwa hasła jest słowo "jucha".
> Wybór końskiej krwi i Poznania dla stworzenia hasła jest prawdopodobnie zupełnie przypadkowy.


Autor postu jest Rosjaninem i zrobił kilka drobnych błędów. Chodziło mu  pewnie o zakrętki od soków, ale to jest sprawa drugorzędna, nie mająca z koniem nic wspólnego.


----------



## wolfbm1

Ben Jamin said:


> Autor postu jest Rosjaninem i zrobił kilka drobnych błędów. Chodziło mu  pewnie o zakrętki od soków, ale to jest sprawa drugorzędna, nie mająca z koniem nic wspólnego.


Dziekuję za wyjaśnienie. Nigdy bym nie wpadł na to, że "jus" to "джус", czyli sok. Myślałem, że może chodzi o powiązanie ze słowem "jucha".
W zagadce na nakrętce od soku chodziło w sumie o odgadnięcie słowa "jucha".
Być może w Poznaniu i w Wielkopolsce niektórzy hodowcy koni albo psów tak nazywają krew tych zwierząt gdy np. się zranią, ale na pewno nie weterynarze.


----------

